# Lost CIDR



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Okay so I had someone put CIDR's in my two does. When she told me I had to pull them out by the string I told her I didn't see the string. She told me "oh yeah the string is there don't worry"
Okay so I went home, checked yesterday to see of I could see the string, and no string! I watched the guy put the CIDR in both. One doe has a 2inch string so I know they have to be there. How do I find this string?!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Stick your fingers into her vulva area and feel around for it.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I attempted. She's sick a freak when it comes to me messing around back there, acts like she is dying!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unfortunately that is the only way.


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

Is it possible that it fell out or that the other doe pulled it out? That could explain why you can't find the string.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I really have no idea. I'm a total newbie at this breeding thing so it's freaking me out. And extremely frustrating at that. I'm going to try to feel for it again but I didn't feel anything last night


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

It's a really hard plastic string. If it's in there you will feel it. If you cant feel it and don't see it anywhere. Have a vet come out and put a speculum in there to see if they can find it/determine if it's in there.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

There's no vets around that will travel over 20 miles so I would have to take her to them. It's just an all around problem here lol. I was also given 1 cc lutalyse and 1cc PG600 but ive been reading to give 2cc, is this right?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't give lutalyse, just 2cc of PG600 on the 19th day they have been in, and pull the CIDR's out on the 21st day.
If it is indeed still in there, it needs to come out or it will start causing all kinds of problems (irritation and bleeding, infections, etc)


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

She has me pulling on the 11th day..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

That really isn't long enough. It has to be in long enough for the body to build the progesterone levels up from it, for it to respond they way we want it to, when we pull them out.
CIDR not in long enough = Not high enough progesterone levels to drop drastically enough forcing a heat cycle.
CIDR in long enough = High progesterone levels that drop fast, giving a heat cycle in 24-26 hours.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Does anyone around you do AI? They would have a speculum, 
maybe you could borrow it and look for the CIDR. Good luck!


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

No they don't. I felt around last night and don't feel it anymore ugh


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

No need for a vet when it comes to a cidr. When they were put in were the plastic strings clipped a little to help make sure they don't get pulled out? I do that and have had them slip just inside the doe requiring me to wear a glove with just a bit of lube and within the 1st inch you will feel the plastic and be able to get it out. If the string was left full length then I would bet the goats pulled it out on there own and depending on pen size they are in you should be able to walk it and find it laying on the ground. 

As for time leaving it in. Both vets I work with for lap ai and flushing have 14 days as the length to leave it in. Add little as 12 with good success. I've heard of people gong to as few as 7 days during breeding season but haven't attempted that.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

She had a string at one point that was out about 1/4 inch. It seems like I stick my finger far in there but she is jerking around and screaming so it's a little hard to judge. And of course my dad mowed their area so if it was out it's gone now. The other does is our about an inch


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Will just lutalyse and pg600 work?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You really need to find out if it is still in there or not.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm trying my best. I have no one experienced close to me and I'm learning all of this right now as I go


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What about the person who put it in?


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

She's a couple hours away and doesn't think we need to put another one in yet until we try giving the shots as planned


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How do you know for sure that the current one is out?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Listen to the person helping you. It's probably your best shot. When is the last time you remember seeing the string/tail? Do you have a buck around? She will probably be coming in heat soon.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I have no bucks just a few wethers. Maybe I can bring one in the area with them? I don't think it does much though they don't really care about each other. I saw the string the night it was put in which was a week ago today. I have felt in there and don't feel the hard plastic string


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

Are you trying to synch them for ai or for a natural breeding? 

If for ai I wouldn't continue with the shots and expect any consistency. Hormones are hard enough to control that not knowing when the cidr disappeared it would be random luck if it worked out.

If for natural and its a scheduled driveway breeding once again I wouldn't expect the heat cycle to line up. If she is going to stay at the other place to be bred then the old fashioned buck effect should stimulate her cycle within a couple days of getting there. Generally then they will short cycle 5 days after that and that will be the actual breeding. Now before she gets in with someone's buck I would try to get someone else with experience to check one more time to be sure there is no cidr since you didn't find it laying around. They don't just disappear, it's either in the doe or in your lot somewhere.


----------

